# 3mb & bs 12/29



## Gstring706 (Jun 20, 2011)

Went to 3MB around midnight, caught 25 trout in around an hour and 15 minutes under one of the white fishing lights. Got a late start Sunday on Sykes, didn't catch any but did see some sheepshead caught and more in coolers from earlier. Also met some fellow PFF'rs out there! 

Headed to the gulf pier in the morning to try to catch some Bonita and anything else. Any advice for catching anything this week always appreciated. 

Tightlines
-Greg


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Stop by Gulf Breeze bait and tackle and pick up about 4 white hex jigs. No need to use a leader just tie directly to your mainline, unless your main line is braid. Show up for the Bonita as the sun comes up, if they do show up the bite will slow down or be gone by 10am'ish.


----------



## rguidroz (Jan 18, 2014)

*Bull Red*

Nice report heres a nice Red i pulled off of 3mb. Over slot but still a lot of fun !


----------

